# Beliebteste Fischart: Worauf angelt Ihr am liebsten?



## Professor Tinca (15. Mai 2019)

Schleie, Karausche, Döbel, Plötz, Rotfeder, Aland.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Mai 2019)

Döbeldöbeldöbel


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (15. Mai 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Döbeldöbeldöbel



Stimmt, der Döbel steht auch noch auf meiner Zielfischliste. Die gibt es aber leider hier oben rund um Kiel so selten


----------



## rutilus69 (15. Mai 2019)

Brassen, Plötzen, Schleien,...


----------



## Tobias85 (15. Mai 2019)

Hallo, I bims 1 nicer Döbel-Fan vong _warum-stehen-die-wichtigen-Fischarten-alle-nicht-zur-Auswahl?_ her


----------



## geomas (15. Mai 2019)

Schleien, Karauschen, Rotfedern, Plötz und gelegentlich „Küchenkarpfen”.


----------



## alexpp (15. Mai 2019)

Unglaublich, wie kann in der Umfrage bloß der Döbel fehlen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Mai 2019)

Sind hauptsächlich beliebte Speisefische.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (15. Mai 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Unglaublich, wie kann in der Umfrage bloß der Döbel fehlen.



Ich wollte eigentlich eine Umfrage machen, in der die 100 beliebtesten Angelfische auftauchen. Da wären dann auch Döbel, Heilbutt, Wolfsbarsch, Hering, Lachs, Aland, Huchen, Äsche, Leng und viele mehr mit drin gewesen. Leider war die Umfrage auf zehn Fische begrenzt. Aber dafür kann man ja schön kommentieren, welche Fischart man am besten findet


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. Mai 2019)

Für mich seit vielen Jahren Bachforelle und Zander gleichermaßen. Bei der Forelle mag ich die aggressive Art, das man die Fische teilweise beim Angriff beobachten kann und auch die Landschaft (einer meiner Lieblingsplätze liegt in einem kleinen Wald) Optisch für mich die schönste heimische Fischart. Beim Zander mag ich beim abendlichen Angeln die Ruhe und mit Knicklichtpose ist das immer recht spannend.


----------



## Minimax (15. Mai 2019)

Döbel. 

Wie kann man den König unserer Gewässer vergessen und dann irgendwelche Randerscheinungen und Nischenfische Wie Aal, Forelle, Karpfen und sogar Zander in die Auswahl nehmen? Du meine Güte...


----------



## phirania (15. Mai 2019)

Riesen Döbel...
Mit dem Meeres Früchten kann ich nichts anfangen.
Da komm ich zu selten hin.
Dann Zander Hecht Barsch.
An sonsten noch Schleie Karpfen Karausche und Giebel...


----------



## sprogoe (15. Mai 2019)

Ganz klar Renken.
Weil die für viele zu schwer zu fangen ist, kommen sie nicht in die Abstimmung.
Die ganzen Meeresfische brauch ich nicht, komm ich eh´ nicht mehr hin.


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2019)

Rapfen, Zander und Barben ... weil die am Rhein einfach am meisten hergehen.

Döbel, Schleien und dicke Brachsen ... weil ich diese Fischerei am liebsten mag.


----------



## Moringotho (15. Mai 2019)

sers,

karpfen, schleie und brassen.

 die klassiker halt für einen "ansitzer" wie mich.
alle anderen sind dann eher beifang.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## hanzz (15. Mai 2019)

Ich fische zwar gern auf Zander, aber der Barsch und der Rapfen haben es mir mehr angetan. Rapfen ist ein toller Kämpfer und der Barsch ebenfalls. Aber er ist einfach ein total toll gefärbter Fisch und ebenfalls ein gute Kämpfer und lässt sich vielfältig fangen. Beide Räuber stehen auf Topwater Köder. Das schockt schon.
Unter den Friedfischen stehen bei mir Barbe und Brasse ganz oben auf der Liste. So eine grosse goldgefärbte Rheinbrasse ist auch einfach nur schön. 
Für Döbel müsste ich mal die Ruhr intensiver befischen. Aber die Ruhr hab ich bisher vernachlässigt, obwohl sie durch meine Stadt fließt. Sollt ich wohl mal ändern


----------



## Eisbär14 (15. Mai 2019)

Eigentlich auf alle was im Bodden schwimmt,
der ganze Süßwasserkram muss nicht sein... Räuber sind das Ziel.
Ich finde das diese Abstimmung nicht so representativ für alle ist da sie nicht auf die
einzelnen Gebiete eingeht.


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Mai 2019)

Zander, Rapfen, Barsch im Süßwasser 

Seehecht, Pollak, Köhler, Leng und Heilbutt im Salzwasser 

Jetzt einzelnen Fisch hervorzuheben ist mir nicht möglich, weil von der Tagesform abhängig.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (15. Mai 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Rapfen ist ein toller Kämpfer und der Barsch ebenfalls. Beide Räuber stehen auf Topwater Köder. Das schockt schon.



Ja, Rapfen sind ebenfalls tolle Fische und Topwater-Angeln macht süchtig


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2019)

Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Eigentlich auf alle was im Bodden schwimmt,
> der ganze Süßwasserkram muss nicht sein... Räuber sind das Ziel.
> Ich finde das diese Abstimmung nicht so representativ für alle ist da sie nicht auf die
> einzelnen Gebiete eingeht.


Jeder streckt sich eben nach dem, was sich ihm bietet.
Wäre ich öfter in Norwegen, wären es sicher der Leng und der Seehecht. Wäre ich am Atlantik in Frankreich daheim, bestimmt der Wolfsbarsch, oder schöne Flachfische...!


----------



## Nemo (15. Mai 2019)

Plattfische.


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2019)

Einfach auf dem Fjord zu dümpeln, einen Naturköder tief zu senken und St. Peter einen braven Mann sein lassen. Sehr, sehr nahe an der Perfektion...


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Mai 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Einfach auf dem Fjord zu dümpeln, einen Naturköder tief zu senken und St. Peter einen braven Mann sein lassen. Sehr, sehr nahe an der Perfektion...


Wenn dann noch ein 1,30m Döbel beissen würde


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn dann noch ein 1,30m Döbel beissen würde


Bei 130 cm hat man auch nichts gegen einen Seehecht!


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (15. Mai 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Plattfische.



Ja, Plattfischangeln ist schon ne tolle Sache. Sei es mit dem Kleinboot und der leichten Rute plus Buttlöffel auf Scholle, Flunder und Kliesche, oder auf Steinbutt in der Brandung sowie in Norwegen auf Heilbutt. Platten sind einfach nur geil


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2019)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ja, Plattfischangeln ist schon ne tolle Sache. Sei es mit dem Kleinboot und der leichten Rute plus Buttlöffel auf Scholle, Flunder und Kliesche, oder auf Steinbutt in der Brandung sowie in Norwegen auf Heilbutt. Platten sind einfach nur geil


...und sehr schmackhaft. Bis auf die Durchsichtigen vielleicht.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (15. Mai 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> ...und sehr schmackhaft. Bis auf die Durchsichtigen vielleicht.



Stimmt, da könnte ich mich glatt reinlegen


----------



## Nemo (15. Mai 2019)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ja, Plattfischangeln ist schon ne tolle Sache. Sei es mit dem Kleinboot und der leichten Rute plus Buttlöffel auf Scholle, Flunder und Kliesche, oder auf Steinbutt in der Brandung sowie in Norwegen auf Heilbutt. Platten sind einfach nur geil



Vom Boot aus hatte ich leider noch keine Gelegenheit. Das stelle ich mir absolut klasse vor.
Aber das Brandungsangeln an sich ist bereits eine großartige Sache.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (15. Mai 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Vom Boot aus hatte ich leider noch keine Gelegenheit. Das stelle ich mir absolut klasse vor.
> Aber das Brandungsangeln an sich ist bereits eine großartige Sache.



Bootsangeln auf Platten ist eine super Sache. Musst Du mal ausprobieren. Aber auch vom Strand in der Brandung kommt Freude auf


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Vom Boot aus hatte ich leider noch keine Gelegenheit. Das stelle ich mir absolut klasse vor.


Ein Träumchen..... so am Fjordende über den eher flachen Grund treiben, die leichte Rute in der Hand und genießen.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (15. Mai 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ein Träumchen..... so am Fjordende über den eher flachen Grund treiben, die leichte Rute in der Hand und genießen.








Oder in Dänemark mit dem leichten Rütchen ein paar Plattfische ärgern


----------



## jochen68 (15. Mai 2019)

Für mich geht nix über Meerforellenfischen! In der See stehen, am Strand Strecke machen, Fliegenrute schwingen und Wind, Welle, den Sonnenuntergang genießen, am Strand picknicken. Auch wenn die Bedingumngen und auch die Fischis manchmal brutal zickig sind ;-)


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (15. Mai 2019)

jochen68 schrieb:


> Für mich geht nix über Meerforellenfischen! In der See stehen, am Strand Strecke machen, Fliegenrute schwingen und Wind, Welle, den Sonnenuntergang genießen, am Strand picknicken. Auch wenn die Bedingumngen und auch die Fischis manchmal brutal zickig sind ;-)



Sehr geiles Bild, Jochen68!!!! Das sagt alles übers Meerforellenfischen aus


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Mai 2019)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Bild, Jochen68!!!! Das sagt alles übers Meerforellenfischen aus


Blaugefrorenes Zentralmassiv?


----------



## feederbrassen (15. Mai 2019)

Ich mag sie ALLE 
Hier am Ndrh eben Süßwasserfische,würde ich an oder nahe der Küste wohnen wäre es Seefisch. 
Rein optisch liebe ich die Tinca


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Mai 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich mag sie ALLE
> Hier am Ndrh eben Süßwasserfische,würde ich an oder nahe der Küste wohnen wäre es Seefisch.
> Rein optisch liebe ich die Tinca


Prof ist ne Frau?


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Mai 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> ...und sehr schmackhaft. Bis auf die Durchsichtigen vielleicht.




Hmmm- erinnert mich an ein "großes Plattenessen", was einer der Nachbarn im Norwegenurlaub veranstaltet hatte....

War stolz wie Oskar, über dreißig Platten an einem Morgen gefangen zu haben... Da waren leider etliche Flügelbutt dazwischen - Brrrr, Pfui! 

Heute kann ich drüber lachen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Mai 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Prof ist ne Frau?



Fast.
Er kennt se so gut dass er selbst eine sein könnte.


----------



## Salziges Silber (15. Mai 2019)

Absoluter Zielfisch ist für mich die Meerforelle, aufregender geht's kaum ausser ich fische auf Meeräsche.


----------



## ollidi (15. Mai 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Prof ist ne Frau?


Sieht man doch an der Schminke im Gesicht. 
Sorry, Andi. Aber der musste sein. 

Und da ich mich ja meistens am Süsswasser rumtreibe, sind es Barsch, Zander und Hecht.


----------



## Seele (15. Mai 2019)

Bei mir ganz klar die Äsche.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Mai 2019)

ollidi schrieb:


> Sieht man doch an der Schminke im Gesicht.



Arxxx


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

Salmoniden und Hechte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Mai 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Arxxx


Das ist keine Schminke das ist Make-up


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Mai 2019)

Eine sanfte Quecksilber-Maske!

Gut für die Teint-Durchblutung.


----------



## feederbrassen (15. Mai 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eine sanfte Quecksilber-Maske!
> 
> Gut für die Teint-Durchblutung.



Wenns schö macht


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Mai 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wenns schö macht


Du findest ihn doch wunderschön, da wird schon funzen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Mai 2019)

Lieblingsfischarten....hm, keine einfache Frage.

Ich würde mich persönlich da auf zwei Arten beschränken.

Zum einen der Aal, den ersten Fisch den ich mit 5 fing, war ein Aal auf der Senke.
Seitdem hat mich dieser Fisch im Bann, und ich hab sicherlich auch die meiste Zeit eben jener Fischart gewidmet.
Vor gut 20 Jahren hatte ich mich dann nur noch den Großaalen verschrieben, hab sie explizit in ganz wenigen Kleingewässern gesucht und auch nach und nach gefunden.
Lange war 95cm das Ziel, dann knackte ich diese Marke in 2 Folgejahren im gleichen Gewässer so deutlich, daß ich in gewisser Weise gesättigt war.
Heute ist der Aal immernoch mein bevorzugtes Ziel, allerdings deutlich gelassener ohne wirklichen Ansporn auf bestimmte Größen.
Ich nehms halt wie es kommt, freu mich über jeden Fisch, egal ob klein oder groß.
Nen neuen PB werd ich sicherlich nicht mehr aufstellen können, das wäre mehr wie utopisch.

Zum anderen die Quappe.
Wunderschöne Tiere, die genau in jener Zeit aktiv sind, wenn die meisten Angler ihr Tackle eingemottet haben.
Gerade weil diese Fische bei arschkaltem Rotzwetter beißfreudig werden, macht es für mich jedes Jahr aufs neue so spannend.
Das ist oftmals auch nen Kampf mit dem inneren Schweinehund, bleib ich auf der Couch oder frier mir doch einen ab.
Viele Abende sind dabei Schneiderstunden und ich freu mich um so mehr, wenn doch mal eine Quappe hängen bleibt, auch wenn sie oftmals zu klein sind und wieder zurückgehen.
Es sind oftmals nur 2-3h die ich dabei am Wasser verbringe und dennoch, diese kurze Phase der völligen Ruhe in kalter Natur genieße ich mittlerweile mehr wie so manche Nacht im Sommer.
Da werd ich im Winter ganz klein und lausche einfach andächtig...ein tolles Gefühl ganz weit weg von Lärm, Alltagsstreß und Pflichten.
Da bin ich Mensch, hier darf ich sein.....und wenns dann noch ganz leise und zärtlich klingelt, es gibt für mich einfach nichts schöneres beim Angeln.


----------



## zokker (15. Mai 2019)

Ich liebe es, nachts unterm Sternenzelt zu sitzen. Keine Zivilisationsgeräusche. Stattdessen dommelt die Rohrdommel, die Frösche geben ein Konzert, die Kraniche trompeten und die Wildschweine grunzen. Ich glaube ich brauche nichts weiter zu schreiben, auf was ich angle.


----------



## rippi (15. Mai 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Zum anderen die Quappe.
> Wunderschöne Tiere, die genau in jener Zeit aktiv sind, wenn die meisten Angler ihr Tackle eingemottet haben.
> Gerade weil diese Fische bei arschkaltem Rotzwetter beißfreudig werden, macht es für mich jedes Jahr aufs neue so spannend.


Die Zeit in der die Quappen "aktiv" sind ist jetzt im Mai. Ab April und je nach Gewässer bis Juni. Im Winter sind sie nur leichter zu fangen, weil man nicht wissen muss, wo sie sich aufhalten.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (15. Mai 2019)

Salmoniden, aber ja keine Pufffische, lieber eine kleinere, wilde, wunderschön getupfte Forelle in starker Strömung oder einen Seesaibling aus der klaren Tiefe.


----------



## Bilch (15. Mai 2019)

Bachforelle. Wörtlich. Aus dem kleinen Bach, wo noch nie ein Fisch eingesetzt wurde, wo sowieso kaum jemand angelt, weil man sich zuerst durchs Gebüsch schlagen muss um überhaupt zum Wasser zu gelangen und das Angeln dem Bach aufwärts dann zu einer gefährliche Kletterpartie wird. Jede maßige Forelle dort ist schwer erarbeitet aber jeden Tropfen Schweiß wert


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Mai 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Ich liebe es, nachts unterm Sternenzelt zu sitzen. Keine Zivilisationsgeräusche. Stattdessen dommelt die Rohrdommel, die Frösche geben ein Konzert, die Kraniche trompeten und die Wildschweine grunzen. Ich glaube ich brauche nichts weiter zu schreiben, auf was ich angle.


@zokker das ist ja eine Granate.Dickes Petri.Wie schwer und lang?


----------



## glavoc (15. Mai 2019)

Spinnfischen auf Mittelmeerwölfe - nach wie vor und immer noch, plus Beifänge .... war auch der Grund mich hier anzumelden  da ich zwar schon mein ganzes Leben fischte, aber alles bis dato per Handleine fing. Also brauchte ich Beratung und fand sie hier. Danni_Lo und Cafabu hatten mich gut beraten und  so blieb ich hier hängen^^

Und da ich irgendwann ja Ruten, Rollen und Kunstköder besaß, musste ich zur Suchtbefriedigung den dt. Angelschein machen... seitdem mache ich zusätzlich die örtlichen Vereinsgewässer unsicher. Bachforellen, Hecht & Barsch sowie Raubdöbel sind meine Süßwasserlieblingsfische (in dieser Reihenfolge) - Zander und Rapfen hätte ich gerne, jedoch lokal nicht vorhanden. Für dieses Jahr will ich mich erstmals mit Friedfischen und Posen, feinen Montagen, Match- & Floatruten auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Mikesch (16. Mai 2019)

Von den zur Abstimmung stehenden Arten ist mir der Barsch am liebsten, gefolgt von der Forelle.
Allerdings gehört die Renke auch zu meinen Favoriten.

Der allerliebste Fisch ist für mich der erste eines Angeltages, egal welche Art. Heute (eigentlich gestern) war es z. B. eine untermaßige Seeforelle die mich entschneiderte.


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Mai 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Einfach auf dem Fjord zu dümpeln, einen Naturköder tief zu senken und St. Peter einen braven Mann sein lassen. Sehr, sehr nahe an der Perfektion...



Das sagt so ziemlich alles darüber aus, was Angeln auch für mich ausmacht. Es muss nicht der Fjord und es müssen nicht unbedingt Naturköder sein. Einfach ins Angeln eintauchen, alles um sich herum vergessen und der Seele eine Auszeit ohne Druck, Telefon oder negative Gedanken gönnen. Top!

Mein Lieblingsfrisch ist übrigens nach wie vor unangefochten der Hecht, gefolgt vom Barsch. So ein Allrounder wie Jesco bin ich beileibe nicht - was der Typ anglerisch drauf hat, ist wirklich krass.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Mai 2019)

Wenn ich mich für einen in der Umfrage entscheiden müsste wäre es der Aal. Nachts am Wasser, das Knicklicht wippt leicht an der Rutenspitze, es raschelt im Gebüsch und über mir, weit weg von der Lichtverschmutzung der Stadt, das Sternenzelt. Da komme ich zur Ruhe, da finde ich Frieden.
Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo das Glöckchen geht "ding... dingding.... DINGDINGDINGDINGDING"

Einfach schön und simpel


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (16. Mai 2019)

mikesch schrieb:


> Allerdings gehört die Renke auch zu meinen Favoriten.
> Der allerliebste Fisch ist für mich der erste eines Angeltages, egal welche Art. Heute (eigentlich gestern) war es z. B. eine untermaßige Seeforelle die mich entschneiderte.





glavoc schrieb:


> Spinnfischen auf Mittelmeerwölfe



Da stimme ich mikesch voll zu. Der allerliebste Fisch ist immer der erste des Angeltages

Und Renken sowie Wolfsbarsche stehen bei mir auch seit Jahren ganz oben auf der Liste. Doch bisher hat es sich einfach nie ergeben. Das muss ich definitiv mal ändern. Aber ob es dieses Jahr klappt, weiß ich nicht. Da stehen schon wieder so viele Dinge auf meiner Angel-To-Do-Liste


----------



## Ndber (16. Mai 2019)

Auch wenn ich ganz gern einfach mal einen Tauwurm in den Fluss schmeiß und mich überraschen lasse was da so zum Vorschein kommt,
ist es doch für mich am schönsten Meister Esox mit der Spinne nachzujagen...


----------



## yukonjack (16. Mai 2019)

Arctic Grayling im gelobten Land


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (16. Mai 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Arctic Grayling im gelobten Land



Auch noch eine Fischart, die ich auf meiner Liste habe. Da muss mich wohl mal mein Kollege @Elmar Elfers mit in den hohen Norden nehmen


----------



## Peter_Piper (16. Mai 2019)

Schleie, Aal, Barsch, Renken, Hecht, Zander, Karpfen, Forelle und als Beifang manchmal Brassen. Hauptsache Fisch!


----------



## yukonjack (16. Mai 2019)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Auch noch eine Fischart, die ich auf meiner Liste habe. Da muss mich wohl mal mein Kollege @Elmar Elfers mit in den hohen Norden nehmen


Frisch gefangen und dann am Lagerfeuer zubereitet. Dazu ein Döschen Budweiser. Deine Geschmacksnerven werden es dir danken.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (16. Mai 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Frisch gefangen und dann am Lagerfeuer zubereitet. Dazu ein Döschen Budweiser. Deine Geschmacksnerven werden es dir danken.


Oh man, ich habe schon den Duft vom Birkenfeuer in der Nase ...


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (16. Mai 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Frisch gefangen und dann am Lagerfeuer zubereitet. Dazu ein Döschen Budweiser. Deine Geschmacksnerven werden es dir danken.



Das hört sich nach einem Erlebnis an. Muss ich unbedingt in Angriff nehmen


----------



## jkc (16. Mai 2019)

Es fehlt die Auswahlmöglichkeit "Alle"


----------



## porbeagle (16. Mai 2019)

Hecht und Rapfen


----------



## Andal (16. Mai 2019)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Hecht und Rapfen


Wobei dein Nickname ja eher auf Deep Sea Angling und die gleichnamigen Haie hindeutet.


----------



## thanatos (17. Mai 2019)

kann ich nicht beantworten ,entscheide mich für etwas stelle passendes Gerät zusammen evl. entsprechendes Lockfutter
und dann ist der Fisch den ich ausgewählt habe an diesem Tag mein Lieblingsfisch .
Die Frage welchen ich am liebsten esse ist einfacher - Barsch .


----------



## hans albers (17. Mai 2019)

dorsch und meefo
(mit spinne) sind favoriten.

(anner küste)

allerdings auch sonst im binnenland gerne auf grund
auf  zander /aal oder barsch.


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Mai 2019)

Plattfischangeln ( Flunder ) im Tidegewässer Unterweser.

Ist immer wieder erstaunlich , wie diese rel. kleinen Fische kämpfen können und das Aussehen is einfach irre.

Schmecken tun die auch noch.

Ansonsten Aal , Zander - bevorzugt in Küchengrößen.

Die ganz Dicken will ich gar nicht so gerne.

Forellenangeln geht auch mal - Weißfische oder Hechte eher weniger , Mastkarpfen und Waller gar nicht.

R.S.

P.S: Richte mich in erster Linie nach der Saison - die Jahreszeit entscheidet oft..


----------



## porbeagle (17. Mai 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei dein Nickname ja eher auf Deep Sea Angling und die gleichnamigen Haie hindeutet.



Ja , der ist mein großer Traum. Und sein Vetter der Salmon shark.


----------



## Ostseesilber (22. Mai 2019)

Meerforelle, Dorsch, Zander, Aal, Barsch, Hornhecht, Hering, Karpfen sind so in etwa in der Reihenfolge meine Lieblingszielfische, wobei auch Köderfische (Plötzen) stippen mit der Kopfrute Spaß bringt...
Wunderschöne Fische von Form und Farbe her sind mMn auch Gründlinge...


----------



## Peter_Piper (23. Mai 2019)

Mein neuester Lieblings-Zielfisch ist der Bodenseekilch!


----------



## Snâsh (31. Mai 2019)

Als Spinnangler ist die Auswahl auch teilweise eingeschränkt, jedoch versuche ich immer das Beste aus den Gegebenheiten zu machen. 
Am See ins Kraut geblickt und einen Hecht entdeckt, versuche das Krokodil zu erwischen.
Im kleinen Fluss einen dicken Döbel gesehen, versuch den Döbel mit UL-Takle an der Spinnrute zu überlisten.
In tiefen Löchern im Fluss einen Zander zu erwischen, auch wenn meist die Welse beißen.
Für mich gehören die Beifänge beim gezielten Angeln zu den schönsten Fängen.


----------



## Bootsy48 (31. Mai 2019)

Forellen sind mir die liebsten Fische, weil ich sie sehr abwechslungsreich erfolgreich  befischt habe....dicht gefolgt von Hecht/Barsch .


----------



## Mike- (19. Juni 2019)

Hier in Ba-Wü gibts halt nicht so viele Zielfische. An erster Stelle steht bei mir das fischen am Bach/Fluss auf Bachforelle/Äschen.

Was mich selbst erstaunt hat, das mir Karpfenfischen so viel Spaß bereitet (Die Ansitzer habe ich sehr lange belächelt...), leider verfällt <<<man/n total im Tackle-Wahnsinn.

Im Grunde macht alles Spaß, Hauptsache man ist draußen in der Natur und es zupft an der Schnur, lol.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (19. Juni 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Was mich selbst erstaunt hat, das mir Karpfenfischen so viel Spaß bereitet (Die Ansitzer habe ich sehr lange belächelt...), leider verfällt <<<man/n total im Tackle-Wahnsinn.



Hi Mike,

das mit dem Tackle-Wahnsinn kenne ich nur zu gut 

Du hast aber Recht, Hauptsache ist, dass man raus ans Wasser kommt - egal, ob was beißt.

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------

